# APR Presents the A3 2.0T ECU Upgrade!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR 2.0 TSI Generation 3 ECU Upgrade for the MQB Platform

Product Page

APR is pleased to present the ultimate engine control unit (ECU) upgrade for the Generation 3, 2.0 TSI engine as found in the MQB platform vehicles. APR’s ECU upgrade is available in octane-specific variations and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s factory ECU through the OBD-II port without any physical modification to the factory ECU.










The Continental SIMOS 12 & 18 engine management system is responsible for proper operation of the engine during constantly changing environmental and load conditions. With built in compensational data for environmental variables and varying load conditions, the factory ECU is far more complex and intelligent than units found in other vehicle makes and marques.

APR’s Calibration Engineers spent months calibrating the engine management system, including many hours of in-house chassis dyno development. With a thorough understanding of the ECU’s torque structure, APR’s Calibration Engineers properly increased engine load to produce more power and torque from idle to redline. APR’s ECU Upgrade increases turbocharger boost pressure and optimizes cam timing, valve lift, ignition timing, lambda and more to produce higher output. Using APR’s proprietary high-speed data logging suite, the calibration team closely monitored the effects of these changes to ensure a powerful ECU upgrade without derogating the engine’s drivability or reliability.

APR’s ECU Upgrade will provide an excellent leap in power and torque while retaining OEM knock control sensitivity and other built in safety features. The result is safely achieved power, optimized for various fuel grades found around the world. We call it Performance Without Compromise!

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade*

The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is designed to work without requiring other changes to the vehicle’s hardware. With the ECU Upgrade alone, APR’s Calibration Experts measured higher peak figures of 381 ft-lbs of torque and 316 horsepower with 93 AKI octane fuel. Large gains were seen throughout the power band, including an additional 114 ft-lbs of torque and 87 horsepower. Even higher figures were acheived using 100 AKI octane race fuel. The increase in power directly translates to an exceptionally quicker vehicle. Using advanced GPS measuring devices and the local IHRA certified drag strip, APR’s engineers conducted several acceleration tests. During the quarter mile sprint, the APR Stage I equipped vehicle crossed the finish line 1.094 seconds quicker, with an exit speed 13.3 MPH faster!

APR’s ECU upgrade is the best power per dollar modification for the new 2.0 TSI engine and takes the vehicles performance to similar levels typically reserved for higher output, sporty models, without pushing the limits. With factory-like smoothness and drivability, APR’s ECU upgrade will fill the void in an otherwise excellent vehicle.

*Acceleration Enhancements:*









Beyond power and torque enhancements, APR’s Calibration Engineers were able to increase the acceleration rate of the vehicle through other calibrations changes. Ignition delay is reduced resulting in a more responsive pedal without altering overall throttle sensitivity. Furthermore, drivability was greatly improved by reducing the throttle lag commonly noticed at slow speeds and while reapplying throttle after decelerating.

*Increased Fuel Economy:*









APR’s Calibration Engineers paid close attention to several parameters directly related to fuel economy, especially while cruising at highway speeds. Depending on driving style and fuel quality, better miles per gallon may be achieved!

*Speed Limiter:*









APR’s ECU upgrade increases the vehicle's top speed limiter for blistering sprints around the track or across the Autobahn without the speed limiter shutting down the fun!

*Left Foot Braking / Brake Boosting:*









APR's Left Foot Braking feature allows more control over the vehicle’s throttle. The factory equipped vehicle's throttle input is disabled while pressing the accelerator and brake at the same time. Left Foot Braking, a common motorsport driving technique, allows the driver complete control over the vehicle’s throttle and braking system, which may give the vehicle the edge it needs at the track. As is with all features APR adds to the ECU, this feature may be removed upon request.

*Clutch Protection:*









APR’s standard Stage I ECU Upgrade offers a large increase in low-end torque, which may overpower the factory clutch. While APR did not experience clutch slip at the advertised torque levels and even higher, others may due to clutch health and driving style. APR recommends upgrading slipping clutches, but has also created special software designed to deliver the same peak horsepower with a cap on low end torque to reduce or eliminate slipping. These specific files are available with various torque caps set lower than the standard Stage I ECU Upgrade. 

*Torque Management:*









Torque management plays a big role in how the vehicle feels and preforms, especially during moments of low gear, rapid acceleration. Typically front wheel drive vehicles suffer from excessive wheel spin during these moments due to the massive amount of torque on tap from the ECU upgrade. APR’s ECU Upgrade uses advanced torque management routines to minimize wheel spin and maximize forward acceleration so the driver can focus on enjoying the additional torque and power on tap. We call it Performance Without Compromise! 















Crank figures | Wheel Figures | Gain Over Stock - 91 Octane
Crank figures | Wheel Figures | Gain Over Stock - 93 Octane
Crank figures | Wheel Figures | Gain Over Stock - 100 Octane

*APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Calibration Report*

210, 220 & 230 HP & 258 FT-LBS - Stock as reported by VW
235 HP & 270 FT-LBS of torque - Stock as mesured and estimated at the crank by APR
305 HP & 371 FT-LBS of torque +78 HP @ 3,950 RPM / +105 FT-LBS of Torque @ 3,700 RPM - 91 AKI / 95 RON
316 HP & 381 FT-LBS of torque +87 HP @ 4,050 RPM / +114 FT-LBS of Torque @ 3,800 RPM - 93 AKI / 98 RON
328 HP & 382 FT-LBS of torque +97 HP @ 4,150 RPM / +125 FT-LBS of Torque @ 3,900 RPM - 104 AKI / 108 RON

_- Max increases are based on APR's actual measured stock values and not those reported by VW. | RON = ROW Fuel Grades | AKI = North American (RON+MON)/2 Fuel Grades.
- Reported wheel figures measured on APR's in house Dynapack Dynamometer with a US Spec 2014 MK7 GTI DSG, using SAEJ1349 correction and an average of multiple runs. Crank figures estimated based on the measured wheel figures. Results will vary depending upon environmental conditions, vehicle, transmission, vehicle health, operating conditions, temperatures, fuel grade, dyno type, dyno setup, and other modifications._

*APR Acceleration Tests*










Stock vs APR Stage 1, 93 octane


6.932 vs 5.656 - 0-60 MPH
7.242 vs 5.868 - 0-62 MPH
7.266 vs 5.883 - 0-100 KPH
14.983 vs 11.385 - 0-100 MPH
15.872 vs 10.094 - 60-120 MPH
18.968 vs 11.066 - 62-124 MPH
Speed Limited vs 11.124 - 100-200 KPH
Speed Limited vs 16.181 - 60-130 MPH
Speed Limited vs 13.343 - 30-130 MPH
14.283 vs 13.189 - Quarter Mile Time
97.10 vs 110.40 - Quarter Mile Trap Speed in MPH

_- Data collected at the same location with a US Spec 2014 MK7 GTI DSG via a Racelogic P-Box with ESP/ASR disabled. May not be comparable to data collected in other locations._







The APR Development Difference









*APR DirectPort Programming:*
APR’s patented DirectPort Programming is now available for the Simos 12.x & 18.x ECU! Any APR Dealer in the world, connected to the Internet, has direct access to APR’s latest ECU upgrades for loading directly over the vehicle's OBD-II port. This completely eliminates the need to remove and open the ECU for currently available files and can be uninstalled at any time!









*APR ECU Explorer:*
APR’s proprietary ECU Explorer gives APR’s Calibration Engineers unparalleled access to the vehicle’s entire engine management system. Typical commercially available data logging tools, used by most tuners, only allow logging up to 12 engine-operating variables at extremely low data rates. These tools are also limited to a small, specific list of variables. APR’s ECU Explorer is capable of logging every variable found within the ECU. It’s capable of logging well over 100 variables at once with data rates as high as 100 samples per second. Synchronous data logging is available for fine-tuning.









*APR ECU Composer:*
APR’s proprietary ECU Composer is used for altering the engine management system. With full access to every table, map and variable within the ECU, APR’s Calibration Engineers are not limited to a handful of maps as is common for most tuning companies. ECU Composer takes calibration to a new level with APR's Quick Flashing. APR’s Calibration Engineers can reflash the ECU in seconds rather than waiting lengthy periods of time between each flash.









*APR ECU Assembly:*
APR’s Electrical Engineers have the ability to alter the code structure of the ECU. Through code levels changes, APR's Engineers are able to add features to the ECU. Other changes allow higher torque limits than those achievable through only modifying calibration data or using piggyback devices as is the case for many tuners. This allows APR's engineers to often not require transmission software to meet or exceed advertised gains. On the highly modified end, this allows APR to make turbo upgrades operate as if intended by the OEM.

*Application Guide*

Audi A3 - CNTC 
Skoda Octavia / VRS - CHHB
Volkswagen MK7 Golf GTI - CHHA, CHHB & CNTA

*Market*

North America - Released
Rest of World - Releasing Shortly

*Price*
$699

_- Pricing applicable to the USA only. If outside of the USA, please contact an APR Dealer and Importer for pricing.
- The first three letters of the vehicle's engine code are written on white bar code sticker on the side of the engine.
- Please note, VAG issues many ECU part numbers and revisions throughout their vehicle lineup. As such, some ECU part numbers may be temporarily unavailable when new parts or revisions are released. If the vehicle’s ECU box code and revision is known, availability can be checked by calling APR, or visiting an APR dealer. Typical turnaround time for new ECU box code and revision is quick. Please contact APR for details._

*How to purchase*

*Locate an APR Dealer:*









Use the APR Dealer Locater Tool to find an APR Dealer. The APR Dealer will have the ability to upgrade the ECU in a short period of time!

*Security, Warranty and Money Back Guarantee*

All APR ECU Upgrades are fully encrypted to prevent theft of our valuable and proprietary coding information by lesser companies.

*30 Day Money Back Guarantee:*








All APR ECU Upgrades include a 30-day money back guarantee with no questions asked. If for any reason the owners is dissatisfied with the APR ECU Upgrade, they may return to the place of purchase for a full refund, provided they are within the 30 day period from the time of the initial purchase. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the guarantee and are at the discretion of the place of install.

*Limited Lifetime Warranty:*








All APR ECU Upgrades include a limited lifetime warranty against defects in the software, and to provide free updates and reflashes as they become available. Labor or shipping charges are not included in the warranty and are at the discretion of the place of install.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *APR Stage I ECU Upgrade Calibration Report*
> 
> 210, *220* & 230 HP & *258* FT-LBS - Stock as reported by VW
> *235* HP & *270* FT-LBS of torque - Stock as mesured and estimated at the crank by APR
> ...


So Audi's sandbagging. We all knew that, I figure. Let's pretend they'd properly reported from the start. +87/+114 on 93AKI? ****, Arin. 

Bring on the S3!


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

These numbers are insane! I'm definitely looking forward to the release of this tune.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Dan Halen said:


> So Audi's sandbagging. We all knew that, I figure. Let's pretend they'd properly reported from the start. +87/+114 on 93AKI? ****, Arin.
> 
> Bring on the S3!


Tough call. According to our dyno it's putting out more than they say. If you look at the torque the ECU reports, it's basically what they say. 

Over in europe, stock, they are dynoing pretty high too.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

So, I take it you all will be working on an S3 tune....please....god.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

jrwamp said:


> So, I take it you all will be working on an S3 tune....please....god....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, we have been in germany : )


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Um.. dang. The S3 doesn't look like such a bargain now 

How far off the VAG-stated stock hp/tq figures are you finding the S3 to be, if I may ask?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, we have been in germany : )


Here's to hoping for a similar jump for the S3/Golf R then. Take all the time you all need...until October when my car arrives :laugh:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

can't wait! who else is getting an intake this weekend/monday?


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

There really is only 1 catch to all of this. TD1. If you're willing to take the risk on it, then there's probably no other problem. This is coming from someone with an APR tune. I understood the risk/benefits when I got the tune. ie why pay 5k more for an S3 when you can tune an A3? Basically so you can reduce their ability to screw you with warranty coverage (reduce, not eliminate) and some fancy badges


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

misaka said:


> There really is only 1 catch to all of this. TD1. If you're willing to take the risk on it, then there's probably no other problem. This is coming from someone with an APR tune. I understood the risk/benefits when I got the tune. ie why pay 5k more for an S3 when you can tune an A3? Basically so you can reduce their ability to screw you with warranty coverage (reduce, not eliminate) and some fancy badges


I'll be tuning the S3 as soon as said tune comes out. Engine's gonna 'splode. opcorn:


----------



## chalst (Jul 7, 2014)

Will there be similar love for the 1.8?

Thanks!


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

chalst said:


> Will there be similar love for the 1.8?
> 
> Thanks!


+1000000

Want this so bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

chalst said:


> Will there be similar love for the 1.8?
> 
> Thanks!


Absolutely!


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

itr_1211 said:


> Those gains are just insane, there has to be a catch


Seriously. I don't regret giving up on the A3/S3 and going with a 370z, but gd that's about the biggest gain from just a chip I can recall. I'm guessing it has a bigger turbo than the previous motors?


----------



## dt23 (Sep 9, 2009)

is there any other major difference contributing to the power difference between the a3 and s3 engine other than maybe a bigger turbo (is it?) and exhaust?


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

"It features new pistons with stronger bolts and new rings, as well as reinforced connecting rods with new mounts transferring the power to the crankshaft. The cylinder head is made of a new lightweight aluminium alloy designed with high strength and temperature resistance in mind."

And I believe the intercooler is upgraded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone get the stage 1 upgrade today? I'm waiting for my intake to come as well as my 5k service to happen before i get the programming.


----------



## dt23 (Sep 9, 2009)

more than 300hp/350torque and 0-60 not less than 5 seconds? what PSI is the S3 turbo running at (the same as in the A3)? if it's only that fast due to enormous turbo pressure like the cla45, then this A3/ecu combo might be the way to go assuming that changing the fuel map is much safer than running enormous boost.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

dt23 said:


> more than 300hp/350torque and 0-60 not less than 5 seconds? what PSI is the S3 turbo running at (the same as in the A3)? if it's only that fast due to enormous turbo pressure like the cla45, then this A3/ecu combo might be the way to go assuming that changing the fuel map is much safer than running enormous boost.


Come again? The S3 is 290HP/280ft-lb for the US market. Audi's stated 0-60 is something in the range of 4-7s to 4.9s, depending on who's stating it.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Come again? The S3 is 290HP/280ft-lb for the US market. Audi's stated 0-60 is something in the range of 4-7s to 4.9s, depending on who's stating it.


Pretty sure he is basing it off the posted EA888 Gen3 stage I dyno chart 316/381, and the associated acceleration video for the Mk7 GTI where it clearly was over 5 seconds.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i hope to have data this week.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Besides different turbo (larger I presume), what is different about this mk7 gti/mk3 A3 ea888 vs the 2011+ TT ea888's? 

Coil packs same dif?
port and or direct injection?


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

So is anyone tuned yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

boarderjcj said:


> Besides different turbo (larger I presume), what is different about this mk7 gti/mk3 A3 ea888 vs the 2011+ TT ea888's?
> 
> Coil packs same dif?
> port and or direct injection?


The more recent TT's use a Gen 2 EA888 Engine. This engine is very similar to the one found in the previous A3, except it's speed density, has a different turbo, and has audi valve lift. 

compared to the new engines, it's totally different. The new EA888 Gen 3 has a very new setup with the turbo attached directly to the head with an internal manifold. It has the audi valve lift system and dual cam phasing. It runs on Continental Simos 12 and 18, vs Bosch MED 17 for the older engines.

The engine is direct injected. European models have port injection and direct injection. Port injection is only used in lower output situations.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

dt23 said:


> is there any other major difference contributing to the power difference between the a3 and s3 engine other than maybe a bigger turbo (is it?) and exhaust?



More specifically:
http://fourtitude.com/features/Miscellaneous_Features_16/tech-analysis-next-generation-2-0-tfsi-for-new-audi-s3/


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

will you be able to flash a stock tune when you go in for servicing or does the TD1 flag stay on there permanently?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

caliatenza said:


> will you be able to flash a stock tune when you go in for servicing or does the TD1 flag stay on there permanently?


TD1 is tagged to your VIN in Audi's database permanently. Even if you were to replace your entire ECU with another "clean" unit, the car is still tagged for good.


----------



## camoto (Mar 6, 2011)

ChrisFu said:


> TD1 is tagged to your VIN in Audi's database permanently. Even if you were to replace your entire ECU with another "clean" unit, the car is still tagged for good.


I think the question was if TD1 was "in the car", which it is not.

You get flagged if your tuned ECU is in the car when scanned at the dealer. If you flash back to stock BEFORE you get scanned then from what I have heard you will not get flagged TD1. Not sure if that is true with this tune or not.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

camoto said:


> I think the question was if TD1 was "in the car", which it is not.
> 
> You get flagged if your tuned ECU is in the car when scanned at the dealer. If you flash back to stock BEFORE you get scanned then from what I have heard you will not get flagged TD1. Not sure if that is true with this tune or not.


Here is where it might be useful for Arin to chime in if he has the real deal on TD1.

It's pretty well established that if you're tuned and you go in and the car is scanned you're automatically TD1, where there is some confusion (for me at least) is if you're tuned and flashed back to stock is it detectable?

There has been speculation that the cars do data logging and that information would show boost beyond factory spec, which (if true) would mean TD1.

I've got a '14 S4 and would love to go stage 1 but it's not worth my warranty.

Can you shed light on this for us Arin ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Motown_Dub said:


> It's pretty well established that if you're tuned and you go in and the car is scanned you're automatically TD1, where there is some confusion (for me at least) is if you're tuned and flashed back to stock is it detectable?


If tuned - TD1. 
If flashed to stock - No TD1.



> There has been speculation that the cars do data logging and that information would show boost beyond factory spec, which (if true) would mean TD1.


VW/Audi dealers we know have confirmed multiple times this is not true. Customers on the forums have confirmed multiple times on other similar platforms this is not true.

If I'm not mistaken, this stemmed from data collected with a fault code (which can be cleared). The data would show "pressure" and someone must have assumed it was boost pressure. It's actually ambient pressure measured from a sensor located within the ECU.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> If tuned - TD1.
> If flashed to stock - No TD1.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Thanks for the clarification, which leads to a question:

Do you guys forsee giving the ability to the end user (customer) to go back and forth between flashed and stock? The closest APR dealer is a little over and hour from me, it would be a bit of a drag to make the drive and pay the labor (I know...pay to play...I got it) just to flash to stock for a dealer trip and do it again to go back.

I truly appreciate the info and by no means am I trying to pot stir.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

I honestly don't.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

I appreciate the honesty. 

Many thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2005)

I go the chance to have our A3 flashed this past Friday by APR while we were setting up for Waterfest. I also picked up an intake at the same time. And I have to say, for just a flash and an intake, its pretty spectacular! More power/torque everywhere, and the car is just much faster than before.. 

I absolutely crushed an E90 M3 (he was probably stock, but had an exhaust) on Rt 1 in New Jersey, He jumped me and I ran him down like he was practically standing still..

I know my opinion is a bit biased, but I've been flashing customer cars and my own cars with APR software (and others) for more than a decade now, and this is by far the biggest increase I've ever seen with just a flash.


----------



## Evo-2-Quattro (Jul 9, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I go the chance to have our A3 flashed this past Friday by APR while we were setting up for Waterfest. I also picked up an intake at the same time. And I have to say, for just a flash and an intake, its pretty spectacular! More power/torque everywhere, and the car is just much faster than before..
> 
> I absolutely crushed an E90 M3 (he was probably stock, but had an exhaust) on Rt 1 in New Jersey, He jumped me and I ran him down like he was practically standing still..
> 
> I know my opinion is a bit biased, but I've been flashing customer cars and my own cars with APR software (and others) for more than a decade now, and this is by far the biggest increase I've ever seen with just a flash.


I give this post two thumbs up! :thumbup: :thumbup: I can't wait to get my APR tune and intake.


----------



## gunmike1 (Feb 27, 2014)

I would imagine an A3 with its AWD should be in the 12's with this flash is a FWD GTI hit 13.2 trapping around 110. I'd think [email protected] would be a good ballpark for the A3 but we will have to see when someone runs it at the track.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

camoto said:


> I think the question was if TD1 was "in the car", which it is not.
> 
> You get flagged if your tuned ECU is in the car when scanned at the dealer. If you flash back to stock BEFORE you get scanned then from what I have heard you will not get flagged TD1. Not sure if that is true with this tune or not.


right that's what i meant to say; thanks for clarifying for me .


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Results from south africa:










376 ft-lbs of torque and 337 HP on our 91 AKI octane file (95 RON in the rest of the world)



Results from Israel










Just shy of 300 WHP.


Results from Brasil (video):

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=659846297427090&fref=nf

326 HP.


Goodspeed in Arizona did around 300 HP on 91 octane in 100F weather!


APR Europe in Germany 










345 HP at on high octane fuel


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

Can't wait for the 1.8T tune!!!!

My only concern is the 7 speed S-tronic torque protection cutting out the fun :/

Or will you sort this out Arin?



Regards,


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

More results. Here's ECOTune UK's dyno with our stage 1 flash:










322 HP and 376 FT-LBS of torque.


All wheel drive A3 sedan, 100F weather, 91 octane. 297 Horsepower at Goodspeed in Arizona.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Ah, yes... the other Brian M. :laugh:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> Ah, yes... the other Brian M. :laugh:


You're also Brian M? sweet


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Yup!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's another one. This one did ~350 HP and has our Stage 1 ECU upgrade with an intercooler and exhaust.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

VAG issued a new campaign this morning replacing all of the old turbocharger part numbers. This includes turbos that haven't failed yet, so they are simply being proactive and replacing the turbo before there's an issue. We've spoken to the other customers that had issues after flashing and the dealerships replaced their turbos. 

Here's one of the document released this morning:

www.goapr.com/support/tsb/21e7.pdf

I also was sent one from Europe from Volkswagen so I'm assuming we'll see more of these popping up to cover all models. They're probably covering their bases and making sure they have enough turbos on hand. The parts depo is apparently loaded with turbos at the moment. 

Here's how you can find the turbo part number to see if you have a unit they are replacing:










Here are the turbo part numbers that fail from the factory on unmodified cars:

06K 145 702 K - Revision 1
06K 145 702 Q - Revision 2
06K 145 702 R - Revision 3

New turbo part number to fix failures:

06K 145 702 T - Revision 4

I'd highly suggest getting this update! 

-Arin


----------



## nicoli35 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks Arin! :thumbup:


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

Just spoke with my service manager. Turbo's will be replaced only if the MIL is on and the problem is showing. they've also extended the warranty on the turbo to 7yr/70k miles.

I dont have an MIL on so nothing can be done with my A3. but its running fine and I have zero issues anyway.


----------



## Orangetree (May 11, 2014)

ProjectA3 said:


> Just spoke with my service manager. Turbo's will be replaced only if the MIL is on and the problem is showing. they've also extended the warranty on the turbo to 7yr/70k miles.
> 
> I dont have an MIL on so nothing can be done with my A3. but its running fine and I have zero issues anyway.


I wish I shared your confidence.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Strange.... I don't think that's how the campaigns work. It specifically states the following:



> This Update has been *proactively released to prevent the following condition from occurring* in the vehicle:


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Strange.... I don't think that's how the campaigns work. It specifically states the following:



Seems more like proactive when still on the lot, not when the vehicle was already sold and in customer hands without it throwing applicable codes. No code, no replace... otherwise why not issue a recall instead of just a bulletin. 

Vehicle must meet all of the following criteria:
 Procedure is valid only for vehicles that show the 21E7 code in the Elsa Campaign/Action Information screen
on the day of repair.
 Vehicle must be within the New Vehicle Limited Warranty.
 Procedure must be performed within the allotted time frame stated in this Technical Service Bulletin.
 Procedure must be performed on applicable vehicles in dealer inventory prior to sale.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Good point on the "prior to sale." I don't think I saw that before.

However, the bottom Claims section lists a warranty claim code for cars that are sold as well as unsold.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

sevenVT said:


> Seems more like proactive when still on the lot, not when the vehicle was already sold and in customer hands without it throwing applicable codes. No code, no replace... otherwise why not issue a recall instead of just a bulletin.
> 
> Vehicle must meet all of the following criteria:
>  Procedure is valid only for vehicles that show the 21E7 code in the Elsa Campaign/Action Information screen
> ...


So the dealer has to perform the replacement (assuming the turbo is one of the 3 listed versions) if the car has not been sold, even if the MIL is not on?


----------



## JitteryJoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Any quarter mile times yet for the Stage 1 A3 with AWD? All the numbers I see are for the MK7 GTI.


----------



## gotfast11 (Sep 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If tuned - TD1.
> If flashed to stock - No TD1.
> 
> 
> ...



Im bringing my A3 to my local authorized APR dealer (Elite Motorsports) this coming monday for my tune. They told me even if I were to flash the car back to stock in the future before a dealer visit the dealer would still know that the car was tuned. Every car has a "flash counter" that they can pull up and find out if the car was tuned at any time. Wanted to know if anyone has heard anything like this before. Also my car just hit 2000 miles, does anyone think i'm jumping the gun and should wait a little bit longer before I tune the car? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We reset the counter but no one has a record of what it should be anyways.


----------



## Swerve1R (Aug 8, 2012)

ETA for s3 tune?


----------

